

Pullup.io, the site you join via pull request, feature complete in 12 days - eluos
http://pullup.io/news/5314f03fca114a04008175a7

======
nickstinemates
And down in less than 40 minutes.

~~~
josephwegner
Whoops! We're working on it.

~~~
matt2000
Back up! For now...

------
sturob
Cool idea, guess scaling isn't a feature tho.

~~~
krapp
It can be, if someone puts in a pull request. Though low-hanging fruit is
always going to be easier pickings.

